# Haunted House Prop Help



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Hello all, I am again helping out a non-profit group from my area do a haunted house this year. I have given them alot of ideas that they really like but they are still asking me for more. They want to go for a more scary haunt this year with a set theme. Last year was mainly a walk through with a Different theme in every room which was (not my idea) and not very scary. So this is where I ask for your help with simple or easy to make props that play big in a haunted house. Ideas for rooms. and even themes that worked really good for you. Any help would be a big help to me and greatly appreciated. Thanks all. :jol:


----------

